# msconfd error message



## Ranger73 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi,

Since three days, a rundll error message appears when my system starts up: Problem loading msconfd. System cannot find specified file.
I checked my system, and the file is there: under the windows/system directory.
This message started appearing on the same day I installed Kazaa. Coincidence or not?

Can someone help me?


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

open msconfig and uncheck the reference to the file. It will not load on re-boot.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You installed KAZAA? :down: 

I strongly suggest that you download and install AD-AWARE 6.0.181 *and* SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY 1.2.0, then read here.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips (Also a Windows XP user)


----------



## Ranger73 (Nov 27, 2003)

I opened msconfig, but I couldn't find anything that referred to msconfd.

I already have ad-aware running on my pc, but it didn't detect any new spyware.

So, that annoying message still appears. My computer doesn't crash or windows doesn't freeze, so it's just annoying.

But still, can anyone advice me something else? The two solutions suggested above didn't work.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Please do the following:

In IE go to Tools -> Internet Options -> and delete Files and Cookies.

To check for and remove any Spyware or Adware that may be installed on your machine download, update, run, and fix ALL problems found by either of the above mentioned programs. You may need to reboot and have the scan run at startup. Run it again to make sure all components have been removed.

Ad-aware and Spybot:
http://spywareinfo.com/downloads.php?cat=sp#det

To check for a virus please visit one of the following sites for a free online virus scan. Even if you a virus scanner installed, this one gives you a second opinion, and it will be up-to-date which yours might not be.

Symantec:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com

Trend Micro:
http://housecall.trendmicro.com

If you have Kazaa, it has to go. Use Kazaa Begone to remove it. Kazaa is full of Spyware and spreads viruses. All file-sharing programs cause more problems than I can shake a stick of.

Kazaa Begone:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/index.html

Then post a Hijack This Log to have someone analysis it for further cleaning/recommendations.

Hijack This:
http://spywareinfo.com/downloads.php?cat=sp#det


----------



## roban (Jul 9, 2002)

Have you done a search through your registry for this file?


----------



## spaceycowboy (Dec 2, 2003)

Just an FYI, I found the item that roban was refering to, do the msconfig deal he mentioned, then go to Startup, uncheck the Desktop ~~ rundll32.exe msconfd,Restore ControlPanel. This is where I found this file in Startup. It might be differnt for you. Be sure to read every Starup option to make sure it's not hidden anywhere else.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That's a newer variant of the CoolWebSearch Pest.
you can read about it on this page:
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/cwschronicles.html

At the bottom is a link to download CoolWebShredder. Use that to clean out the problem. Reboot.
Then do follow up using Spybot and finally posting a HijackThis log.


----------



## Onion Juice (Nov 22, 2003)

You know what. I got that same problem right now.

I took Mosaic1's advice and and downloaded CoolWebShredder and it worked...but only for a few mintues. When I rebooted computer, I had my regular homepage, but in only matter of minutes, CoolWebSearch right back as the homepage.

As a matter of fact, everytime I reset my homepage on Internet Options, CoolWebSearch and some other porn site come up as my homepage instead of my own. What do I do?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

OK CWS likes to add a reinstaller. May we have a look at your HijackThis log please? We can usually ID what is doing it.

Get HT here. DO NOT REMOVE ANYTHING YET. That is a list. Some entries are bad but most are good. It is a diagnostic tool.

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/


----------



## Onion Juice (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's my log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:53:48 AM, on 12/3/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PINNACLE\INSTANTCDDVD\INSTANTWRITE\IWCTRL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGMAIN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\SGBHP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MIRC\MIRC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.7\THGUARD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://webcoolsearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://webcoolsearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://webcoolsearch.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://webcoolsearch.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://webcoolsearch.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sbcglobal.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.sbcglobal.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = http://webcoolsearch.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWAREGUARD\DLPROTECT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\MLH\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IW_ControlCenter] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VOBID] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\\InstantDrive\InstantDrive.exe /remount
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\TROJANHUNTER 3.7\THGUARD.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Desktop] rundll32.exe msconfd,Restore ControlPanel
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe /0
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sbcglobal.net
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://a320.g.akamai.net/7/320/1456...players/english/5.0/win/PulsePlayer5AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {072D3F2E-5FB6-11D3-B461-00C04FA35A21} (CFForm Runtime) - http://www.soundclick.com/CFIDE/classes/CFJava.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37656.6954050926
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = sbcglobal.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 151.164.1.8,151.164.11.201

What needs to me fixed?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Onion Juice has his own thread here. the HT log has been posted in that thread if anyone wants to work on this:

http://forums.techguy.org/t184307/s.html


----------



## cmt200 (Dec 23, 2003)

hi

i have a similar problem with the msconf messageand a home page that keeps returning to space-seek.com

i have run both spy-bot and ad aware and they removed problems but mine still remain. I even re run them and they come upclear

i have run hijack and the followin glog was made

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 00:27:34, on 24/12/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTSERVICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SISTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KHOOKER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE CLASSIC 2.0\BIN\INSTANTACCESS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTTRAYAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\MSSYS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ANALOGX\PROXY\PROXY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PROFILES\COLIN\DESKTOP\APPLICATIONS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\LUALL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\LUCOMSERVER.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.search-space.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://home.microsoft.com/access/autosearch.asp?p=%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 62.254.32.4:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = <local>
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00110011-4B0B-44D5-9718-90C88817369B} - C:\WINDOWS\NavExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Tray] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SISTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS KHooker] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\nprotect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QD FastAndSafe] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\QDCSFS.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsSystem] c:\mssys.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GhostStartService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON GHOST\GHOSTSTARTSERVICE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Desktop] rundll32.exe msconfd,Restore ControlPanel
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\nprotect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNotify.exe
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to proxy.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\AnalogX\Proxy\proxy.exe
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O4 - User Startup: Shortcut to proxy.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\AnalogX\Proxy\proxy.exe
O4 - User Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37914.3886921296
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/23b7a9bbecca86b90716/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C226336-4032-489F-9674-67E74225979B} (OTXMovie Class) - http://www.otxresearch.com/OTXMedia/OTXMedia.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Java Client 2.1.0.95 - http://irc.infinitechat.net:8025/Java/cs4ms095.cab
O16 - DPF: DigiChat Applet - http://host6.digichat.com/DigiChat/DigiClasses/Client_IE.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab

what else can i do?


----------

